

Ask HN: How often do your EBS volumes fail? - flippyhead

Maybe it's something unique to our setup, but we find that our Amazon EBS volumes fail approximately once every 1 - 2 months. We are running a pretty normal Mysql server through RightScale with fairly low traffic. And yet, without fail every month or two our main database will die because the EBS store "goes away"
======
mwbiz
We had a similar experience with failure every 3 months or so. We had a small
portion of our services on Amazon and it was the main reason we moved it back
to our own Servers. I really don't know how they can continue to offer a
service with a failure rate as high as EBS. Amazon should be ashamed of
themselves for having such a glaring gap in their otherwise strong collection
of products.

------
bifrost
I've been told about this sort of thing, but I wasn't sure how widespread it
was. Reading the latest RFO from Amazon, I guess I'm not terribly suprised.
Its unfortunate that its so difficult to get 3rd party storage into amazon's
infrastructure without paying an arm and a leg, maybe someone will do this
some day.

------
ryanlower
We had two disappear in quick succession shortly after migrating to ec2 a
couple of months ago (one running postgres and one varnish), but nothing
since.

